# anzeigeprobs nach einfügen einer weiteren tabelle ...



## Prailer (23. Januar 2002)

also ich hab bei einer site eine tabelle mit 3 spalten gemacht ( diese tabelle 100 % breit und 100% hoch, in der mittleren hab ich dann 13 zeilen eingefügt, die obersten 10  sowie die letzten 2 hab ich mit ner höhe von 11px und schriftgrösse 11 versehen, die zeile 11 ist also dann dort wo die texte kommen, die ist dann beliebig nach dem textumfang gross ... jetz das sieht geil aus, ABER wenn ich jetzt ein der rechten und der linken spalte der tabelle jeweils eine tabelle einfüge, das ganze abspeichere, und es im browser anschaue, sehe ich das die abstände zwischen den verscheidenen zeilen (1-10) grösser werden. warum, dies war vorher nicht als ich rechts/links noch keine tabelle einfügte ...  hoffentlich is das ganze verständlich !

in der datei die ich angehängt habe, findet ihr 2 dateien lager de und lager de2 ... letztere hat grössere zwischenräume zwischen den zeilen ... warum ? vergleicht die vorschau der beiden !


----------



## ajay (24. Januar 2002)

auf den ersten blick weiss ich auch net warum, aber mach doch einfach die zeilen in der mittelsten spalte auch noch mal in eine extra tabelle - dann muesste es funktionieren.


----------



## Prailer (24. Januar 2002)

hmm, die idee is gut, werds mal versuchen, aber wenn jemand wüsste warum das so ist, wär ich froh


----------



## Dunsti (25. Januar 2002)

ich denke mal, daß der Browser mit Deiner Verschachtelung von COLSPAN und ROWSPAN nicht so ganz mitkommt. Sieht mir zwar logisch richtig aus, aber damit hatte ich auch schonmal Probleme.

Vielleicht liegts auch daran: wenn zwischen <TD> und </TD> nix steht, dann wird meist die komplette Zelle nicht im Browser angezeigt, was auch zu Problemen führen kann.

Tip: zum Testen die Tabelle mal auf BORDER="1" stellen, damit Du siehst, in welcher Zelle das Problem ist 

Ansonsten so wie NDL_Flash gesagt hat mit extra Tabellen in der Tabelle 


Dunsti


----------

